# Fast fermenting and flocculating yeast for hoppy ale.



## Topher (14/9/15)

Hello yeast beasts. 

I have stuffed up my re brew beer a bit for the Nats. Its not as good as I want it to be. So Im gonna do last minute rebrew rebrew tomorrow. 
2 week turnaround needed from kettle to keg to bottle. Plenty of yeasts i know will be ace drinking in that time......but clarity hmmmmmmm.

Whos got a favourite fast fermenting....fast clearing yeast?


----------



## manticle (14/9/15)

Might try a brit yeast. Most of them drop well. It does depend a little on style though. What are we working towards? APA?


----------



## Topher (14/9/15)

American amber. Got a slurry of wlp060......but thats never a quick flocc.
Of course i didnt think about english yeasts.
Stone use 005 or similar, might give that a bash!


----------



## Eagleburger (14/9/15)

1469 is nice and malty. S-04 is a good dropper.


----------



## BrutusB (14/9/15)

Do a quick read about WLP007. I found it amazing.


----------



## manticle (14/9/15)

1469 would be a good choice. 04 has a bad rep for stalling.


----------



## seamad (14/9/15)

1968 drops like a stone, clear as


----------



## mofox1 (14/9/15)

+1 for wlp007. First starter I did with it clumped like cottage cheese while it was still spinning!


Wlp005 will drop quick too. Beautiful in an ESB recently blown.


----------



## beers (14/9/15)

WLP090. Will be done & dropping in 3 days


----------



## Tropico (14/9/15)

beers said:


> WLP090. Will be done & dropping in 3 days


Can see I will need something like this myself. Is there a recommended temperature, and any problem with running it at the upper limit of temperature?


----------



## Tropico (14/9/15)

Ok found it:

*Attenuation*76-83% +
*Flocculation*Medium to High
*Optimum Ferment Temp.*65-68°F (18-20°C)
*Alcohol Tolerance*High


----------



## TimL (15/9/15)

Mate dried Nottingham is the obvious choice if ya pushed for time,will ferment in 3 or 4 days,drops like a stone,most of the English micros use it or saf 04 so its quality.


----------



## Topher (15/9/15)

Got some 007 for tomorrow. Will grab notto as a backup. Thanks for the help peeps.


----------



## S.E (15/9/15)

Topher said:


> Got some 007 for tomorrow. Will grab notto as a backup. Thanks for the help peeps.


[SIZE=11pt] Chuck them both in as you’re in a hurry.[/SIZE]


----------



## Black n Tan (15/9/15)

So you have made a great beer that placed at state level and don't have a second bottle, so you want to change yeast because you are concerned about clarity. The maximum score for appearance is 5 points out of a total of 50 points for a beer. I would be surprised if the difference between a slight hazy american amber ale and a clear one would be worth more than 1 point out of 50, all other things been equal. So if it was me i would stick to your prize recipe and yeast and may be use some gelatine to help clear it up, rather than use a different yeast with different flavour profile and attenuation which may result in an inferior tasting beer: flavour is scored out of 15 points.


----------



## danestead (15/9/15)

Filter or gelatine not an option?


----------



## MartinOC (15/9/15)

Black n Tan said:


> So you have made a great beer that placed at state level and don't have a second bottle, so you want to change yeast because you are concerned about clarity. The maximum score for appearance is 5 points out of a total of 50 points for a beer. I would be surprised if the difference between a slight hazy american amber ale and a clear one would be worth more than 1 point out of 50, all other things been equal. So if it was me i would stick to your prize recipe and yeast and may be use some gelatine to help clear it up, rather than use a different yeast with different flavour profile and attenuation which may result in an inferior tasting beer: flavour is scored out of 15 points.


The man has a VERY valid point.........

Chuck a swag of gelatine at it if you're really concerned. Time is of the essence here!


----------



## manticle (15/9/15)

Yes but hazy beer (esp if it's yeast related) does taste different to clear and while it's 5 points on the sheet, it's probably 10 in many judge's minds (don't forget overall impression either).


----------



## MartinOC (15/9/15)

manticle said:


> Yes but hazy beer (esp if it's yeast related) does taste different to clear and while it's 5 points on the sheet, it's probably 10 in many judge's minds (don't forget overall impression either).


Ah, yes, of course. Judge's subjectivity in a comp. (sorry, it's been awhile since I judged - I'm just a lowly Steward...  ).


----------



## S.E (15/9/15)

I read it as the re brew wasn’t as good as he wanted it to be, so gelatine probably won’t help.

He didn’t say it was hazy or why he wasn’t happy with it.


----------



## Black n Tan (15/9/15)

manticle said:


> Yes but hazy beer (esp if it's yeast related) does taste different to clear and while it's 5 points on the sheet, it's probably 10 in many judge's minds (don't forget overall impression either).


I agree that the way a beer presents can affect a score in areas other than appearance, but I would still stick with what I know works and use some calcium, gelatine and a cold crash to expedite clearing.


----------



## manticle (15/9/15)

If it were me, I would do 2 batches. One as you say (recipe that worked, accelerated clearance) and one with a quick fermenting, quick clearing yeast, same accelerated clearance. Enter the best, be happy you got to nats at all and drink the rest.


----------



## MHB (15/9/15)

I would think S-04 would be the first choice
I have never had a problem with it stalling and it certainly attenuates well and drops like a rock
if you want a faster ferment up the yeast,
Mark


----------



## Blind Dog (15/9/15)

Use a lager yeast and add a heap of wheat flour. Will make a super clear beer in time for the Nationals...just not this year

Seriously, I'd look to brew the same beer that got you the placing at the States and then beg, borrow, steal to get the use of a filter. Or don't. There's 2 weeks from the time the entries need to be in to judging which should aid conditioning and clarity


----------



## Topher (16/9/15)

Thanks guys. This wont be the exact same beer anyway.....I dont have the same hops on hand. The first stuff up is still a delicious brew thats the main thing, basically I subbed a malt for a different brand and the colour wasnt amber enough. 

Im not focussed on the winning the comp...this is more a challenge to myself to brew a nice beer to a particular style. If i get it right I will surely enter it and hopefully kick some Victorian ass. I am really keen to try another yeast strain too.


----------



## S.E (16/9/15)

Topher said:


> Thanks guys. This wont be the exact same beer anyway.....I dont have the same hops on hand. The first stuff up is still a delicious brew thats the main thing, basically I subbed a malt for a different brand and the colour wasnt amber enough.
> 
> Im not focussed on the winning the comp...this is more a challenge to myself to brew a nice beer to a particular style. If i get it right I will surely enter it and hopefully kick some Victorian ass. I am really keen to try another yeast strain too.


If the first brew is delicious and the only problem is the colour, how about adding a little red and yellow food colouring? We won’t tell anyone.


----------



## MHB (16/9/15)

there are two beer tints available Sinamar from Weyermann and Briess Maltoferm® A-6001 Dry Black Malt Extract
Brewman has this in stock and I know how useful it can be for tweaking colour (or making Cascadian Dark Ale)
might be worth a go
Mark


----------



## S.E (16/9/15)

Another tip if you want to expedite clearing and conditioning in the next batch is split it and ferment in two 15L cubes rather than a 30L fermenter. (I’m going to assume you are fermenting around 22L in a 30L FV for the following explanation).

Firstly the brew will clear twice as fast in the cubes as it only has to drop through 11L in each one. If it’s in a 30L FV the top 11L will clear in about the same time frame but the yeast will still be dropping through the lower 11L and pour cloudy from the tap.

Secondly just as, or just before it hits FG tighten the lid on the cube and the resulting pressure will clear and condition the brew much faster.

You will need to apply a little keg lube or Vaseline to the tap to stop it dripping under pressure and may or may not need a blow off.
You’ll find info on carbing and conditioning in a cube, including how to seal the tap and easily fit a blow off if necessary in this thread http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/70056-carbingconditioning-in-a-cube-before-keg/ .

Be warned though the idea of carbing and conditioning in a cube wasn’t well received by some in the thread, but it works and works well. Just keep an eye on it and release pressure if it’s swelling too much. It should swell relatively slowly over a day or two.

Another advantage to splitting the batch is you could ferment half with your WLP007 and the other half with the Nottingham.


----------



## GABBA110360 (21/9/15)

so what do you guys call a fast ferment ?
I put a dark ale on part of a coopers yeast cake yesterday at 9 am 1.047 at 4 this afternoon it's 1012
this was at ambient temp of about 18 degrees
tastes ok is this too quick to ferment?


----------



## manticle (21/9/15)

If it tastes good to your palate then no.


----------



## Kev R (21/9/15)

Use 04 for 90% of brews and not had any stall problems with 1050 sg. Do a 2lt starter and oxy for 30sec at 1lt/min will finish in 3/4 days at 20deg c.Drop to 2deg and it will clear in a day or three. The only trouble is slowing the ferment down. It can generate quite a lot of its own heat and finish to fast causing diacetyl problems.
Have gone from pitch to glass in about a week (keging) although leaving it an extra week is better.


----------

